# 35th newport pig cooking contest april 5-6th N.C. largest whole hog contest



## chefboyartie (Jan 1, 2013)

take a look and we would love to have come down . you will have a great time......chefboyartie

 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




ttp://www.newportpigcooking.com


----------

